

Specific IQ genes still elusive, latest hunt finds - tokenadult
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-08-specific-iq-genes-elusive-latest.html

======
tokenadult
From the article: "'It's been kind of a shock to the system that it hasn't
worked,' said psychologist Eric Turkheimer at the University of Virginia, who
had no role in the study. 'We can't find the effects of any individual genes
that are large enough to seem worth worrying about.'"

. . . .

"Robert Plomin of the Institute of Psychiatry in London, who's looked for
intelligence-related genes for 15 years but didn't participate in the new
study, isn't surprised by the latest findings.

"'We've got a century of twin and adoption studies,' such as those comparing
twins reared in different families, that support the notion that about half of
IQ differences come from DNA, he said.

"Plomin said this doesn't mean half of a person's intelligence is due to genes
nor does such a genetic influence imply that a person's intelligence is
fixed."

